# Canada Hunt Questions...



## psemadman (Jul 7, 2007)

My son's girlfriend is from Toronto and her family has 200 acres (+/-) Her dad has given us permission to hunt this ground and we are very excited about the opportunity. My questions are: Passport needed ? What are the laws governing bow equipment and firearms into the country ? Deer seasons ? etc...etc.... Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Is the land in Ontario? likely, if so these are the regulations for Ontario. But if the land is in another province then you'll need the regs from that province.

Anyway have a look, the portions you need are on pdf links about 3/4s of the way down the page, should get you started, 

http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/en/Business/FW/Publication/MNR_E001275P.html


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

There are no restrictions on Archery Equipment, that includes crossbows as they do not fall under the Firearms Act. You will have to register the guns at the border, I believe that is 50.00. You should have all the equipment green carded to avoid delay.

As far as the passport I believe that is a US thing that you need to get into the states, all Canadians have to have one by summer to enter into the US and I believe all US people must have one now to get back into the US.

I would check with government on these issues.


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*also check*

you may also require a guide to be able to hunt. This requirement varies from province to province.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If you are looking at bowhunting for deer in southern Ontario I think you are out of luck. Please check with the Ministry of Natural Resources to make sure. I can't find anything on Non-resident archery tags....

I hope I am wrong..


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

*Crossing the Canadian border with Archery*

*[Can someone anyone,,please tell me what or are there any problems with bringing my Bows and arrows through any of the border crossings,,,the last thing i want to do is lose my mathews bows to border agents for no reason other than ,that i wasn't supposed to cross with them,,,
Thanks much for any info'':wink:/B]*


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

I cant see there being any problem with crossing the border with a bow..i ve crossed over from canada and back a few times without any hassle.


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

nucker04 said:


> I cant see there being any problem with crossing the border with a bow..i ve crossed over from canada and back a few times without any hassle.


Ok,,that was a quick reply,,thanks,,,but''''did u declare to them that you had your bow in the vehicle with you coming and goin?Too"


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

sixjennings said:


> Ok,,that was a quick reply,,thanks,,,but''''did u declare to them that you had your bow in the vehicle with you coming and goin?Too"


My friend from PA comes here every year to hunt with me.Declare your bow at the border and enjoy your hunt.:darkbeer:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

There is no issues bringing archery equipment across the border. I just did it this past weekend when I was down in Virginia. Claim your bow at the border, and they will have no problem with it.

Rob


----------



## sgd (Jan 11, 2009)

As far as I know you don't need a guide in Ont. just out west.


----------



## rahmm (Jan 4, 2009)

There are currently limited Wildlife Management Units that allow for non-resident archery seasons for deer in ontario. Depending on where the property is (eg. north or east of Toronto) you may be able to hunt as a non-resident. 

The cost for importing firearms is $25.00 for as many guns as you wish with the exception of handguns which must be left at the border to be picked up upon your return to the states. Contact the Canadian Firearms Centre and they will tell you which form is necessary in order to bring your firearms. Note that you must provide the border with the completed forms in triplicate and do not sign them until in the presence of a border patrol agent.

Currently only a birth certificate is required to enter Canada as well as return to the U.S.

Hope this helps. Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## sagitarius (Sep 11, 2007)

No guide needed.

Non-resident tags are around $180 (I think)

Archery season runs from Oct. 1 - Dec. 31 in most areas.

No big issues with archery equipment at the border.

And, I believe you will need a passport by the time the '09 season rolls around.


----------



## nucker04 (Mar 19, 2005)

sixjennings said:


> Ok,,that was a quick reply,,thanks,,,but''''did u declare to them that you had your bow in the vehicle with you coming and goin?Too"


I just told them that i was going down for a archery tournament.. the only questions i got was " what kind of bow you shooting??" lol, then on the way back.." How did you do??" haha... so you shouldnt have anything to worry about!!!


----------



## sixjennings (Aug 5, 2004)

nucker04 said:


> I just told them that i was going down for a archery tournament.. the only questions i got was " what kind of bow you shooting??" lol, then on the way back.." How did you do??" haha... so you shouldnt have anything to worry about!!!


Thank you All so much,,for this info,,i appreciate your help,,Hav a great Weeknd,


----------



## MikePal (Mar 2, 2009)

Passport requirements kick in June 2009...


----------

